# Treasures of the Chipola River Valley



## Son (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought one of the first copies Hub sold some years ago. Ol Hub is gone now, but his book remains. How many of ya have a copy?
Interesting views of the author, and plenty of pictures of the artifacts he found during his years of diving and surface looking.


----------



## julian faedo (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2012)

That's his writing alright. He signed mine too.
Not many of those books around, and appears none available.  There was talk about a second printing couple years back, guess it never happened. A great documentary of a mans 72 years of life. And the relics he found.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2012)

I know where a copy is at,they want $250.00 for it and it's not even signed.Very hard to find book and when you do find it your gonna have to pay.


----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, i've heard of one for 300. Getting steep there, but somebody will pay it eventually.


----------



## Son (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, can't believe there's not more who own a copy of this book. Ol Hub Chason was an interesting collector, and he relates his interesting life in this book.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 1, 2012)

the book is as rare as the point


----------



## flintdiver (Sep 4, 2012)

I found two copies in the past couple of years. One was a steal on ebay, "buy it now " for 17.99. It"s condition was only good. I gave it away as a gift to another diver buddy of mine. The other one, I paid more for and it's in great condition, it's staying with me.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 5, 2012)

I loaned mine out, and forgot who I loaned it to.Some friend, huh?


----------

